# How to disinfect tree bark for Terrariums.



## Venomous Fang (Jun 9, 2019)

I hope this is the right place to put this post but does anyone know how to properly clean bark for it’s safe for any pets I get in the future.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 9, 2019)

This is a very controversial topic in my experience... 

Views will range from: 
"Just throw it in, no need to disinfect"
To
"Sterilize everything, in the oven for hours!"

Personally speaking, I tend to be a bit more moderate: make sure there isn't anything obviously problematic on it, wash it and let it dry in the sun

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## chanda (Jun 9, 2019)

I wash mine under running water to remove any loose stuff or dislodge any live critters that might be hiding inside, then I pop it in the microwave for a couple of minutes to kill off any other hitchhikers I might have missed (mites and the like) and allow it to cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Jun 10, 2019)

If your really concerned about it, then throw it into the oven  @250 for an hour.  Or don't worry about it and use as is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sourpatchkid (Jun 10, 2019)

I wash, then put it in the oven for an hour @300, then leave it in the oven overnight. You'd need an autoclave for proper sterility, but an oven bake will at least kill unwanted invertebrate.


----------



## T Lurksalot (Jun 10, 2019)

I rinse all my bark with copious amounts of hot water in the bathtub, just in case it was exposed to anything toxic before I got it, then I bake at 200 for an hour to kill any mold or pests. Perhaps it’s unnecessary, but it’s not hard to do and gives me peace of mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomous Fang (Jun 10, 2019)

Okay I’ll wash them really good then bake them. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## G. pulchra (Jun 10, 2019)

Venomous Fang said:


> Okay I’ll wash them really good then bake them. Thanks for the help everyone.


Just remember that the more you soak the bark, the longer it needs in the oven.  You don't want mold taking it over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 14, 2019)

I throw it in the oven, never wash here.


----------

